
Survey: Men 9x More Likely to Say Silicon Valley a Meritocracy - mimbs
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2016/10/is-silicon-valley-a-meritocracy/503948/?single_page=true
======
JoeAltmaier
Confused by the math. 20% of women say its a meritocracy. 50% of the men.
Where does the '9x' claim come from?

